# Hostage style rest?



## cp_bowtech_08 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a bowtech guardian with a whisker biscut rest and i have seen these hostage style rest and was just curious if anyone has tried them?


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

*hostage*

I have a non adjustable hostage rest. Im upgrading to a WB. But in the meantime I shimmed out the brushes on the Hostage to get a tighter fit using variouse layers of electrical tape. I found the Hostage very incosistant. The quick fix helped but im still only in the ballpark on my target.


----------

